# A SevenString.org Video Review - The Stretcha



## eaeolian (Jul 1, 2014)

A tool to stretch your strings out before gigs? Sounds like it's redundant, right?

I'm here to tell you it's not. I was skeptical before I received mine (thanks to Duane and Jamie at Stretcha), but not only am I firmly convinced about it's superiority to traditional string "break in" methods, two of my band-mates were so impressed they went out and bought them! The thick plastic is rugged and will survive being carried around loose in your gig briefcase (I know this from experience.) The process is simple (slip it under/over the string and slide), and quick - I was able to do three guitars' worth of stretching in about three minutes, and the strings behaved as well as my usual stretching techniques at the gig.

It's a simple, well made (so it'll last), tool that does exactly what it says it does. Hard to argue with, and I recommend it highly.


----------



## ctgblue (Jul 15, 2014)

Bought one off Amazon just now.
This should help with string installs to prevent the breakage at the bridge when pulling straight out.
I've got two builds going on and two guitars that need string changes soon.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 15, 2014)

Just purchased it - good testimonial, man! This is such a good idea... My hands are always so sore after setting up a guitar and stretching the strings over and over. I'm pumped for this.


----------



## mysterior (Jul 28, 2014)

wow! didn't know such thingumabob existed! Used to use different cloth and cotton)
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mysterior (Jul 28, 2014)

wow! didn't know such thingumabob existed! Used to use different cloth and cotton)
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stringee (May 24, 2017)

good to know this feedback


----------



## Se7enHeaven (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm doing a video in the near future called Cool Guitar Gear (accessories). I remember seeing this a year or so back and i'm glad I'm seeing it again. I contacted the company to be part of the video. Thanks!


----------

